# Pharoah mini



## Mahir (25/10/17)

New Pharoah mini by Digiflavor and Rip Trippers. Not his biggest fan but he posted a video of it on YouTube and it looked pretty cool. Reminds of the Serpent Mini but on the roids

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/17)

Mahir said:


> View attachment 111441
> View attachment 111442
> 
> 
> New Pharoah mini by Digiflavor and Rip Trippers. Not his biggest fan but he posted a video of it on YouTube and it looked pretty cool. Reminds of the Serpent Mini but on the roids


Can't stand the man, or the thought of giving him any of my money, but I must say it is a very good-looking little tank!

Found this as well..

*Specs:*


Drip Tip Height: 10 mm
Height: 37 mm
Outside Diameter: 24 mm
Capacity: 2 mL (can be extended to 5 mL: Standard Version only)
*Kit Contents:*


1x Pharaoh Mini RTA 2 mL
1 x Spare glass tube – 5 mL
1 x Spare glass tube – 2 mL
1 x 510 drip tip adapter
1 x 510 drip tip
1 x red 810-drip tip
1 x User Manual
1 x chimney extender
1 x chamber lock key
1 x chamber lock
1 x Allen key
http://vaping360.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-mini-rta/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (25/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Can't stand the man, or the thought of giving him any of my money, but I must say it is a very good-looking little tank!
> 
> Found this as well..
> 
> ...


@Stosta @Mahir Thanks for the info,looks quite decent indeed.

PS. I agree,I absolutely loathe RIP Tripper-perhaps the most irritating chap of all time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan (25/10/17)

I like him. he is the Jeremy clarkson of vaping...and has some really funny one liners..
airflow is smoother than a porn stars bottom

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## kev mac (26/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Can't stand the man, or the thought of giving him any of my money, but I must say it is a very good-looking little tank!
> 
> Found this as well..
> 
> ...


Don't like Rip much either but if it is a good flavor RTA I'd get it regardless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shifty (26/10/17)

What interests me of this rta is that driptip it comes out with and the locking mechanism. I won't buy one though as i prefer dual coil rta's and having to spend more money to get a dual deck to me is not worth it imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (26/10/17)

It comes with interchangeable build decks like the previous Pharoah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (26/10/17)

Mahir said:


> It comes with interchangeable build decks like the previous Pharoah


Are they not sold separately?


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (26/10/17)

Shifty said:


> Are they not sold separately?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Yeah from what I read the dual coil deck will be sold separately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/2/18)

Hakhan said:


> I like him. he is the Jeremy clarkson of vaping...and has some really funny one liners..
> airflow is smoother than a porn stars bottom


Or airflow is tighter than a nuns snatch

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (16/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Or airflow is tighter than a nuns snatch
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Or a nuns naartjie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

